# Clausing 8520 mill



## lazyLathe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I went to see this mill a few weekends ago and it is coming to live with me soon!


It has some surface rust that is easily removed with light finger pressure.


Kept in a garage for two years and never used.






All the movements are still smooth, just a bit heavy from old grease.
A good clean up. polish and oiling will see it put back into work again!
Possibly thinking of painting it as well... But that may wait a bit!
I will most likely just fix any rust spots and paint them with a rust preventative paint for the time being.

Very excited to be adding this to my collection!
It is way sturdier and bigger than my SX2L mini mill!!!

It comes with a 220V 3 phase motor so it will get the VFD treatment!
Should be a fun machine to use!!

Andrew


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Score.

I got my VFD from a guy in Kitchener.  He's very reasonable. Let me know and I'll try and find his number.

Tony


----------



## lazyLathe (Jan 31, 2012)

Tony,

there is a guy that is in Kitchener that advertises on Kijiji.
$100 for a VFD.
He tried to sell me one with a converter as he said there are none out there to convert 110V to 220V 3 phase...

If you have his number handy i would not mind giving him a call to compare prices.
The one from the States will run me $200.

Andrew


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 1, 2012)

Benny & I just moved one for the guy I got my Burke off of, a very stout machine. Would be a nice addition to any shop, congrats


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 1, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Anyway,so was it you who placed the ad in Kijiji looking for that type of mill?
> Seen an add like that a few weeks ago.
> Ad included the picture of the Benchmaster,that the other guy on this site scored off CL.



That was me!
I borrowed the benchmaster picture for scale.
Sometimes you place those ads and someone tries to sell you a full sized BP mill or something larger...:biggrin:

I also have one for accessories or parts for my Myford ML7.
You have no idea how many lathes have been offered to me, complete set ups!
And from all over Canada, East to West coast!
Some people never bother to read what they are replying to.

Andrew


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes you win and sometimes you are not so lucky!

You would be amazed at the amount of people out there that have lathes, mills etc in their basements just taking up space!

If you are ever looking for something put up an ad on Kijiji!
It ma be worth your while!!

Andrew


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2012)

Andrew

I got my VFD from Stan in Kitchener.  I did find him on Kijiji so it may be the same one you spoke to.  
The motor on my mill was originally 575V 3 phase.  I had it rewound to 220 3 phase and I run the VFD from 220V single phase. Its a 2hp motor and I'm running it with a VFD rated for 3Hp. Not sure why you'd want to try and run it from 120V. Are you short on panel space? 

Here is a link to how I have mine setup. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/3095-VFD-for-Bridgeport-Mill?p=25093#post25093.
 If you wanna come over some time to check it out just give me a shout.

Tony


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 2, 2012)

Stan is the guy i have been talking to.

I have space in the panel but have not thought of getting an electrician in to wire it all up for me.
Those guys are expensive!:nuts:

A lot of people i know use regular 110V input and have the VFD convert it to 220V 3 phase without any problems.
Here is a link to the VFD that i am looking at:
http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=28&PID=428

It is a phase converter and you get variable speed from it and constant torque.
I am thinking i will try it out and see how it goes!

If that route does not work i will find someone to come and wire up the place for me.
I need some more receptacles added anyway in the future.
Along with walls etc....:biggrin:

This weekend is pretty busy for me.
Does Friday night work for you?
Would be great to meet and see your shop!

Andrew


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2012)

Andrew

Friday Is good. PM sent

That's a slick little unit. I didn't see those when I was looking for mine. I may have gone a different way. It says 4.2 A not sure how that translates to motor HP rating.


Just look ed at the manual   Looks like a good solution for motor 1 HP and down.  May have a use for that on my lathe    :thinking:


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 2, 2012)

No sure either...
But the motor maxes out at 2.4 Amps so it should be good to go!

Sent the company all the motor details so they should be giving me the right info.
They are quite nice to deal with and answer questions promptly!

Andrew


----------



## robert1352 (Jun 4, 2012)

what an awesome machine!! great find!!


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 4, 2012)

very cool. that's a nice looking mill


----------



## Splat (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice find, Andrew! :thumbzup:   FWIW, I just bought that same VFD from Dealerselectric.com and they seem to be good guys. That's a very good unit from everything I've read about them. Alot of guys using that one. I don't have mine installed yet on my new-to-me Heavy 10 because I'm renovating it first. I have a 10K 5-step linear potentiometer and some push button switches coming from Mcmaster so I can at least get the control box done.  BTW, what's that big box wired to the drum switch on your 8520?


----------



## skipd1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Splat said:


> Nice find, Andrew! :thumbzup:   FWIW, I just bought that same VFD from Dealerselectric.com and they seem to be good guys. That's a very good unit from everything I've read about them. Alot of guys using that one. I don't have mine installed yet on my new-to-me Heavy 10 because I'm renovating it first. I have a 10K 5-step linear potentiometer and some push button switches coming from Mcmaster so I can at least get the control box done.  BTW, what's that big box wired to the drum switch on your 8520?



I am contemplating adding a VFD to my 8520 and my question is how big a motor and controller and what speed do you leave the mill on after the VFD in installed??? My mill currently has a 3/4hp 1725rpm motor, but I would like to eliminate changing the belt positions all the time!!

Skipd1


----------



## Splat (Jun 5, 2012)

skipd1 said:


> I am contemplating adding a VFD to my 8520 and my question is how big a motor and controller and what speed do you leave the mill on after the VFD in installed??? My mill currently has a 3/4hp 1725rpm motor, but I would like to eliminate changing the belt positions all the time!!
> 
> Skipd1



Skipd1, my mill has a straight 1/2hp 110v motor. My lathe, my first lathe ever, will be receiving a VFD and it's all new to me. Maybe someone else can answer your question, sorry. :thinking:


----------

